# 1993 240sx



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Aite everybody i'm new here and i'm just getting started into the drifting sceen, and i was wondering what would be the best way to start. Should I put a turbo on the stock ka24 and should I swap in a sr20det engine.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the best way to start is with suspention. you dont need power to drift.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah I knew that power isn't that big of an issue but that's been the thing i've started on, on both of my previous cars (92' civic SI, 89' CRX)

I guess it's just a routine that i have gotten used to.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

this ain't a honda! if you want to drift, spend the money on some coilovers and sway bars to start off with


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

So what kind of suspension would you suggest.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im not really sure. its mostly preference and youll have to ask people what they have and how they like it.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Aite thanx man.


----------



## RB26Maxima (Dec 6, 2003)

JIC Magic baby BEST there is!!


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Aite i'll check um out.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

VA_DRIFTER said:


> Aite everybody i'm new here and i'm just getting started into the drifting sceen, and i was wondering what would be the best way to start. Should I put a turbo on the stock ka24 and should I swap in a sr20det engine.


sell the 240, you dont deserve it. you're just another noob that jumped on the bandwagon. you'll crash that car saying you were doing a mad crazy drift when some old lady walked out in front of you so you went off the road to avoid her when all you were really doing was losing control because you dont know how to drive in the rain.


----------



## logik23 (Mar 27, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> sell the 240, you dont deserve it. you're just another noob that jumped on the bandwagon. you'll crash that car saying you were doing a mad crazy drift when some old lady walked out in front of you so you went off the road to avoid her when all you were really doing was losing control because you dont know how to drive in the rain.


Way to encourage people to buy a nissan! :thumbup:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

shut up, thats what happened to me. sort of.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> sell the 240, you dont deserve it. you're just another noob that jumped on the bandwagon. you'll crash that car saying you were doing a mad crazy drift when some old lady walked out in front of you so you went off the road to avoid her when all you were really doing was losing control because you dont know how to drive in the rain.


hahahahahhahahahaaha, 

va wannabe :loser:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

logik23 said:


> Way to encourage people to buy a nissan! :thumbup:


we just don't want to see a good car going to waste because some noob tried to drift after reading about it on the latest issue of import tuner


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

yeah, sell it to me. thatswhy i cant find another.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

tehehe, 93BlackSER, i couldnt have said it better myself....

new guy, the flaming is coming from a good point. we get tons of new guys here who just bought their 240 so they can start drifting. they join a 240 forum, et a name that had drift...something in it, and the first thing they ask is "should i turbo the KA, or get an SR/RB/VG?"


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wait there is a reason why we flame?

:jump:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

megaseth said:


> they join a 240 forum, et a name that had drift...something in itQUOTE]
> like *drift240sxdrag*
> hehe.lol


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> megaseth said:
> 
> 
> > they join a 240 forum, et a name that had drift...something in itQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

all right...I agree with you guys on the noob drifting stuff. Let's not label myself right off though allrighty? 

I personally have always loved the 240's and I am EXCTATIC (sp?) that I finally got one.

On the suspension I have one question, the front strut are McKfearson (sp?), and there is about 1.5-2" clearance from top of tire to bottom of spring support. I plan on putting same size tires all around once I get some light 16's to put on. Sway bars I know about/where to get/what to get. My previous car was/is an Accord so I didn't really do much research on performance parts for it cause...that's an oxymoron...performance parts for a stock family sedan...

I know what I need to do so get this car running but those front struts are worrying me. When I first got this car I had to drive it 10mph to wal mart for tires cause the driver side tire bubbled out and was RUBBING THE DANG STRUT!! Any hoo it's fine now...strut is coo.

I can't put 16's on this car all around NOR can I widen the front rims because of this stupid little strut. SO I am replacing the suspension any way so my question is this...are there any replacment struts that are not all HUGE and WIDE like my stock one's? or are these even the stock struts? The ones in the back are much smaller and can accomodate larger tires.

THANKS ALL!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

thats where the struts are supposed to be. what you need to do is either space the wheels, get a different offest, or just go one up on the size. i think its like 195/60/R15 and 205/60/R15 stock, so 16 would be like 195/55/R16 or something. any bigger and yes, you will rub the strut.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> hahah that was good!! just as good as ur other jokes
> 
> :lame:


 somebody will appreciate it, just wait. and not all of my jokes are that bad.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no one laughing yet...:jump:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

im laughing, doesn't that count?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAH 

^^^^^^ i'm laughing at how the kevin has a new friend..
:fluffy: OWNS :jump: btw


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

no one uses mine. which makes him cool :jump:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no one uses mine. which makes him cool :jump:


:jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> no one uses mine. which makes him cool :jump:


:jump:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

:fluffy:


hmmm there is no "i'm gay" smilie on here so i can't use jordans. 

:jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

fluffy, how many times do i have to tell you??!!!! stay away from kevin!!!!! he's..he's..odd.. bad fluffy!!! :fluffy:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i know you arent talking about me little boy. i'm gonna have to get the kaptain to make some jokes about you. they may not be funny, but they'll still be about you...


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

*you must be the coolest guy out there*



93blackSER said:


> sell the 240, you dont deserve it. you're just another noob that jumped on the bandwagon. you'll crash that car saying you were doing a mad crazy drift when some old lady walked out in front of you so you went off the road to avoid her when all you were really doing was losing control because you dont know how to drive in the rain.


so when you bought your first 240, Im on my 3rd, you were not jumping on the "bandwagon"?...you got some issues...you talk like you invented drifting or driving....when you have big sights people are going to repost...I know this is my first post here but trust me I know how to use sights like this I frequent others, and most of the time people tell you to search when you ask a dumb ass question....how much easier would that be to wright the words "search"...then trying to think of the best way to burn someone....get off the flamming bandwagon...and help the community grow jack ass if anything most people got alot of money with all the gear and still cant get it sideways or dont want to cause its to pretty these cats should be flamed :dumbass:


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

bobstaxi said:


> so when you bought your first 240, Im on my 3rd, you were not jumping on the "bandwagon"?...you got some issues...you talk like you invented drifting or driving....when you have big sights people are going to repost...I know this is my first post here but trust me I know how to use sights like this I frequent others, and most of the time people tell you to search when you ask a dumb ass question....how much easier would that be to wright the words "search"...then trying to think of the best way to burn someone....get off the flamming bandwagon...and help the community grow jack ass if anything most people got alot of money with all the gear and still cant get it sideways or dont want to cause its to pretty these cats should be flamed :dumbass:


bobstaxi u just owned him. anyways you have spelling issues, dont get on me, im not dissing you about it. 
i agree with you. lol


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

megaseth said:


> thats where the struts are supposed to be. what you need to do is either space the wheels, get a different offest, or just go one up on the size. i think its like 195/60/R15 and 205/60/R15 stock, so 16 would be like 195/55/R16 or something. any bigger and yes, you will rub the strut.


Thanks,

So do you know if they make any struts for the front that will allow for larger sizes? I guess since I only plan on 16's it doesn't really matter but still...I'de like a bit more room. Yeah I didn't think about offsets for the front...hmmm

When that one tire went like it did...if the guy had been driving it fast it woulda knocked that strut to pieces... Lucky for me he dropped the price of the car


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

i dont think any of the front struts will be different. i know the Koni yellows are inserts for the stock strut mounts and i think the KYBs are like the stock ones too. like i said, i havent had any problems with the stock 15" wheels and tires that fit. just make sure you go 1+ on the size, so it stays close to stock. that or get something with a +20 or so offset instead of the stock +35.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

> get off the flamming bandwagon...


you do realize where you are correct?


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bobstaxi said:


> so when you bought your first 240, Im on my 3rd, you were not jumping on the "bandwagon"?...you got some issues...you talk like you invented drifting or driving....when you have big sights people are going to repost...I know this is my first post here but trust me I know how to use sights like this I frequent others, and most of the time people tell you to search when you ask a dumb ass question....how much easier would that be to wright the words "search"...then trying to think of the best way to burn someone....get off the flamming bandwagon...and help the community grow jack ass if anything most people got alot of money with all the gear and still cant get it sideways or dont want to cause its to pretty these cats should be flamed :dumbass:


shut up noob. we had our 240's LONG before the whole "drift scene" came around 
just curious..how come this is your 3rd 240sx?? what happened to the other 2??


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> shut up noob. we had our 240's LONG before the whole "drift scene" came around
> just curious..how come this is your 3rd 240sx?? what happened to the other 2??


first one was beat but cheap, second was and is my daily driver....third is my project car....sorry about the spelling errors...I turn wrenches not pages


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

you shouldn't assume that everybody in the 240sx of a nissan forum bought a 240sx just because they watched initial d or saw an article on drifting in SCC


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

va drifter dont come in here no more, he's in the drifting part of nissan forums.


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

bobstaxi said:


> so when you bought your first 240, Im on my 3rd, you were not jumping on the "bandwagon"?...you got some issues...you talk like you invented drifting or driving....when you have big sights people are going to repost...I know this is my first post here but trust me I know how to use sights like this I frequent others, and most of the time people tell you to search when you ask a dumb ass question....how much easier would that be to wright the words "search"...then trying to think of the best way to burn someone....get off the flamming bandwagon...and help the community grow jack ass if anything most people got alot of money with all the gear and still cant get it sideways or dont want to cause its to pretty these cats should be flamed :dumbass:


oh please. you talk like you know something about me. you dont know shit. i've had my S13 for quite a while, before anyone knew what drifting was. i bought it because i've wanted one for the past 6 years. so what you're on your third 240? i know someone that had two of them and was still a ricer and jumped on the bandwagon. how many you've had has nothing to do with it. fucking loser. go get an education. i have one and still manage to spend time wrenching on cars as well. dumb fucking loser.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

What are you talking about I don't come in here anymore, I go through all the forums you ass. :loser:


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

VA_DRIFTER said:


> What are you talking about I don't come in here anymore, I go through all the forums you ass. :loser:


well stop. we dont want you here.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> well stop. we dont want you here.


damn you, you got there before me. oh well, i agree with you nonetheless


----------



## uno (Feb 13, 2004)

ok well to answer the original question 
you don't need to turbo or anything, you can drift just fine with the ka, and learn to drift before you add power.
Here's the beginning setup I would go with if i were drifting, make the rear stiffer than the front, so go Upper rear strut tower brace (cusco triangle if you can afford it), Larger rear sway bar (again cusco), Good tires (& tire pressure is a given), and a good LSD. From there then go full coilovers and pillow ball mounts, good TC rods and bushings. Then from there you're on your own because you should know what you need/want for drifting at that point. 
Again this is my opinion on it, some will probably disagree and say coilovers first.


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

uno said:


> ok well to answer the original question
> you don't need to turbo or anything, you can drift just fine with the ka, and learn to drift before you add power.
> Here's the beginning setup I would go with if i were drifting, make the rear stiffer than the front, so go Upper rear strut tower brace (cusco triangle if you can afford it), Larger rear sway bar (again cusco), Good tires (& tire pressure is a given), and a good LSD. From there then go full coilovers and pillow ball mounts, good TC rods and bushings. Then from there you're on your own because you should know what you need/want for drifting at that point.
> Again this is my opinion on it, some will probably disagree and say coilovers first.


cant you see that the room is busy flaming


----------



## uno (Feb 13, 2004)

HondaHater said:


> cant you see that the room is busy flaming


oh yeah, sorry, what was i thinking
Sell me your 240 VA_Drifter, i'm in VA too, you don't deserve it!!!! No seriously I need another one to be strictly drift and yours needs a good home!! And don't think just cause you've got a 240 that your are a d1 competitor, do some research :thumbup: 

that better? hehe


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hell, even the D1 guys arent the best in the bunch. i dont know how many people i saw join the forums, or any 240 forums with D1 in their name or saying they went and they pwnd the place. i think its funny to see these "JDM TyTe drifters" from podunk, USA who have no idea what their doing try to pass themselves off as good. hell, i dont compete cause i dont knwo how to drift. im sure i could get good real fast, but im not going to go around acting like i know about it and doing it on the streets looking cool for people. the cloesest i get to drifting is when i take a turn real fast andthe back slides. i dont try to drift, it just happens. and i dont go around saying "yeah this morning, i was taking a turn and i did this mad tyte drift and steer perfect into it. then all these people were watching going 'wow that guy is good' "


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

I never said I was in D1 and besides it has a good home, with me, just because i'm not a "good" drifter YET doesn't mean that I shouldn't have a killer car. :dumbass:


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

And I do deserve my car no matter what any of you idiots say.


----------



## uno (Feb 13, 2004)

VA_DRIFTER said:


> I never said I was in D1 and besides it has a good home, with me, just because i'm not a "good" drifter YET doesn't mean that I shouldn't have a killer car. :dumbass:


Dumbass? i think i answered your question and you call me a dumbass?:wtf: 

take a chill pill


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

I wasn't talkin to you I was talkin to hondahater, in all honesty his name even pisses me off.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

not saying you specifically, just in general. dont worry bout the razzin', we all got it at one time. at least Lost_To_A_KCar isnt on here. that man will go down in history as the most ruthless flammer ever, man i miss him..


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

It just really stupid for someone to get that worked up about a damn car!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

hell, if you think about it, the japs and aussie boys should really be yelling at us! i mean, hell, we're doing what they've been doing for years... we're stealing their stuff.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

People just really don't make sense sometimes.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

nice car by the way megaseth.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

wow.. you guys whored a WHOLE page in like 30 minutes.. whores..


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

93blackSER said:


> i know you arent talking about me little boy. i'm gonna have to get the kaptain to make some jokes about you. they may not be funny, but they'll still be about you...


 cower in fear!!!


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

thanks, VA. im working on getting her back to good condition. if only things would stop breaking so i can just get it finished.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

kaptainkrollio said:


> cower in fear!!!


 hahaha i'm shaking in my pants :jump:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

don't mess, you might have a bad joke made about you.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Yeah I just got mine and am getting started after reading all the posts about the rb25det swap i've come to think that I will probably go that route. But first i'll probably do an s15 front end conversion.


----------



## acurahater (Mar 31, 2004)

VA_DRIFTER said:


> Yeah I just got mine and am getting started after reading all the posts about the rb25det swap i've come to think that I will probably go that route. But first i'll probably do an s15 front end conversion.


it's better to get the engine in there first before doin the bodywork. usually bodywork should be done last. get the power first. but whatever you want to do, it's up to you.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Aite i'm just really trying to figure out the wiring of the swap i mean i've done wiring before but that was on an old vehicle that didn't have all the computer stuff in it.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

save yourself alot of trouble and get a manual for it before you start. It will save you a ton of headaches. I should have done this from the start.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

That's pretty cool, but i'm just wonderin, everybody is sayin that you have to lengthen the harness. Is there someone that sells the harness already lengthened or would I have to do it myself?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

for the RB, im not sure, maybe mckinney motor sports, but for the SR you can get premade harnesses that are "bolt-up" or you can do it yourself to save money, oorrrr, get an uncut one.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

yeah but even with it being uncut don't you have to lengthen some of the wires?


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

shouldnt have too. if its uncut its got more to use.


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

but it's comming off of a RHD car so things will be different.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

listen, an uncut harness.....meaning nothing has been cut to fit a RHD or LHD car...therefore, its got long long wires.....


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

oh I thought that it meant that it hadn't been cut coming from a RHD car


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

no, these are uncut, as in unused harnesses.


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

93blackSER said:


> oh please. you talk like you know something about me. you dont know shit. i've had my S13 for quite a while, before anyone knew what drifting was. i bought it because i've wanted one for the past 6 years. so what you're on your third 240? i know someone that had two of them and was still a ricer and jumped on the bandwagon. how many you've had has nothing to do with it. fucking loser. go get an education. i have one and still manage to spend time wrenching on cars as well. dumb fucking loser.


baaaahahahaha you sound like a baby who lost there bottle "I've had my waaah waaah for a while, before anyone knew what waaah waaah was"you sound like you got an education to...calling people "fucking loser" :loser: " Dumd fucking loser" :loser: all the education in the world cant help pompous people :thumbdwn:


----------



## VA_DRIFTER (Mar 27, 2004)

Oh well that's cool then, so maybe i won't have as many problems as i had thought


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

bobstaxi.. stfu. you don't wanna mess w/ the veteran NF members


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

vsp3c said:


> bobstaxi.. stfu. you don't wanna mess w/ the veteran NF members


 veteran members.. hahah 

:jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

veteran -> old school
ex.) chris (mod), jordan, kevin, opium, me <-- no particular order

i wish esyip was still here..he was cool


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm the oldest in the 240 section 
*not in age*
*Opium wasn't always here in the 240 section*


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Oh Oh Me Me!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *Opium wasn't always here in the 240 section*



Yeah, but since I kick so much ass, I get ranked highly in the eyes of others.  Not to mention I PWNerize this forum in general


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

its true, he _DOES_ kick the ass like he's a pro...


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

vsp3c <-- youngest ass kicker of them all who benches the most  muhahahahahahaah


----------



## bobstaxi (Mar 30, 2004)

vsp3c said:


> bobstaxi.. stfu. you don't wanna mess w/ the veteran NF members


sorry guys didnt want to mess with any "veterans" here...just,I dont think that being a "veteran" should give you the right to tell someone they should "sell the 240, you dont deserve it. you're just another noob that jumped on the bandwagon. you'll crash that car " I mean seriously, if your that cool cause your a post whore whos been here so long that the typical new questions people are going to ask send you over the edge....you might want to stand up next time when you see a dumb post.... take a big breath and remember you clicked on it, to read it........this guy has more to offer by growing in here as a regular then some one who clicks on new threads, just to tell people they don't deserve there car...if you know everything there is to know, then your just taking up space by dissing people...this isnt directed to anyone this time...just a thought :cheers:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

probably saying that so he doesn't get owned... :jump:



> vsp3c <-- youngest ass kicker of them all who benches the most muhahahahahahaah



for now


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

there are a few places where :fluffy: would fit better than :jump:


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> > vsp3c <-- youngest ass kicker of them all who benches the most muhahahahahahaah
> 
> 
> for now


for now??  i don't see any younger "potential ass kickers" around.. :fluffy:


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i'm not younger but ill be bigger...

BATISTA STYLE!!!

RAWR! :jump:


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

im bigger AND older, HAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> i'm not younger but ill be bigger...
> 
> BATISTA STYLE!!!
> 
> RAWR! :jump:


NEVER!!!! :fluffy:


----------

